# OKCpedia > Restaurants & Bars >  The Vault

## Pete

Opening this Saturday 10/1, The Vault is an upscale bistro and lounge at 9203 N Penn (just south of Britton).



The beautiful space offers a large curved bar, intimate seating and a small stage for live music.  Behind the bar is the original vault that was used by the previous tenant, a jewelry store.

Hours Thursday thru Saturday 4 PM to midnight; Sunday 11 AM to 7 PM; Monday 4 PM to 10 PM; closed Tuesday & Wednesday.

See the menu from chef Ivan Norwood at www.thevaultok.com.

----------

